# Spray can foam in cold weather.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm dealing with that myself installing replacement windows in an unheated addition.
I just kept the cans in a heated area until I was ready to use it and it worked fine.
If anything even using the low expanding foam it over expanded.
I know enough to not try and fill the larger gaps all the way full in one pass and often let it fill and go back once it sets up and hit any spots I missed, but it all over expanded and had to be cut back.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have had rotten luck with spray foam (blue can) in cold weather--it just wouldn't expand or set up---what a mess---


----------



## mgh-pa (May 25, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I'm dealing with that myself installing replacement windows in an unheated addition.
> I just kept the cans in a heated area until I was ready to use it and it worked fine.
> If anything even using the low expanding foam it over expanded.
> I know enough to not try and fill the larger gaps all the way full in one pass and often let it fill and go back once it sets up and hit any spots I missed, but it all over expanded and had to be cut back.


What brand foam was it, if you don't mind me asking (since Mike mentioned below he has had trouble when using his)?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You must remember Joe is in Virginia and I am in Illinois---we get really cold here---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It was "Great Stuff" and it was no higher then 40 Deg. when I sprayed it and below 32 at night.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When I had issues it was about 14 degrees----maybe colder---we finished off an addition in December or January----some days were as cold as 10 below---


----------



## mgh-pa (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I will wait a little while. This Sunday it's supposed to be in the 40s. Might be a good day to give it a go.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

While you are waiting... something I found posted a few months ago and now am able to use; http://netcrafting.com/homemx/greatstuff.html

Gary


----------



## mgh-pa (May 25, 2011)

Gary in WA said:


> While you are waiting... something I found posted a few months ago and now am able to use; http://netcrafting.com/homemx/greatstuff.html
> 
> Gary


Wow, great tip! I always hated that it was one and done with those cans.


----------

